# Pulled the trigger!



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

So I finally pulled the trigger on this today. Looks like it will be here by the weekend. It's been about 25 days since PGR so I think it should be ok to scalp a little lower and skip PGR next go around. Dealer backlapped, routine maint, and set HOC for me. Here's to hoping I don't crash it!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I told them to set the HOC at 0.5" and then after I mow once I'll up it to 0.75" or so...I know I'm a weenie compared to you guys who mow at 0.3" lol


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! Congrats. You'll want to check HOC regularly, so either buy or make a way to check in the near future.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I know I'm a weenie compared to you guys who mow at 0.3" lol


First off, Congrats on the new mower!!!

We all started somewhere and I'm sure you will be well on your way to whatever HOC you feel comfortable with and enjoy! :thumbup:

Lawn Care is a Journey not a destination


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Where did you buy it? Good experience?

Just a heads up, the middle photo above is not the same machine as the first/last photo. Note the missing paint on the grass shield on the operator left side. Also note that they have different groomer units - the groomer in the middle photo can be turned on/off with the black knob:

​
The unit in the first and last photo has a "full time" groomer that spins all the time (no black knob). It can still be raised/lowered with the quick-throw levers, but it spins all the time (this is the same groomer I have).


​


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Bought from Williamson turf via turfnet. Didn't realize there were different options as far as groomer. They posted they had 3 all with baskets and groomers. Wonder which I got :lol:

Good experience. They initially quoted me $225 for liftgate shipping. After seeing the unit available for over a month I asked for free shipping and they obliged. Talked to guy on the phone for probably 15min and he answered questions and told me about them briefly. And like I said offered to backlap, grease/oil/maint, and set HOC. Other places said they would do that for extra $100.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

For $100, I'd backlap, grease and set your HOC!!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> For $100, I'd backlap, grease and set your HOC!!


Yea I wasn't going to pay an extra $100 lol


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Bought from Williamson turf via turfnet.


Same place I got mine from. Taylor was good to work with and shipping via freight was quick, and I've been nothing but pleased with the overall condition of mine. Congrats on the new mower!


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Congrats, looks like a beautiful machine!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

So how wet is too wet to mow :lol:

My new mower is sitting ready and it rained last night. Just stopped but may be off/on all day


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

1/2 inch of pooling water is too much rain. Otherwise, get after it.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> 1/2 inch of pooling water is too much rain. Otherwise, get after it.


I don't SEE any pooling water...but I'm pretty sure the soil is soggy. I'm just used to a rotary mower: you try to mow even with dew on the grass and the mower will bog down, you'll rip up the grass/soil, and it's a headache and mess.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I just got a 1/2 inch of rain last night, and I was mowing at 0800. I haven't leveled my lawn, and the wet/soggy lawn allows the bumps to be smoothed out by the heavy roller. The rollers glide right over mud, too. A greens mower is a new league over a rotary.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I just got a 1/2 inch of rain last night, and I was mowing at 0800. I haven't leveled my lawn, and the wet/soggy lawn allows the bumps to be smoothed out by the heavy roller. The rollers glide right over mud, too. A greens mower is a new league over a rotary.


The smoothing aspect definitely crossed my mind (because I need to do a leveling project)...I'm just hesitant because I'm normally the type that's impatient and then regrets it. I can see myself going out with a new greens mower and coming back in with a mud pit instead of a lawn...but it's going to rain this afternoon, some tomorrow, then i'm working Thursday, then I'm out of town for a week or so...So I really want to get the first cut/scalp in before I leave so it can heal and green up while I can't see it :lol:


----------

